# A litttle fun in pshop with the rs6



## sciroccopunk (Jul 26, 2002)

i was boered so decided to mess around in photo shop. i know the pshop job sux im new at it.. I was curious to see what an rs6 would look like as a 2 door coupe so here it is.










[Modified by sciroccopunk, 3:39 AM 1-15-2003]


----------



## sciroccopunk (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: A litttle fun in pshop with the rs6 (sciroccopunk)*

and yes i know i made the wheels to big i was messin around ... ( 40 views and not 1 reply







)


----------



## glst0rm (Nov 17, 2001)

*Re: A litttle fun in pshop with the rs6 (sciroccopunk)*

HAHA, It is a silly looking thing. If the proportions were tweaked, I might say I like it. Props for trying!


----------



## VDUBfanatic (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: A litttle fun in pshop with the rs6 (sciroccopunk)*

Dude, 
Did you steal those 26"s off of Shaq's H2? http://www.westcoastcustoms.com if you think I'm kidding about the 26"s. What is this world coming to?
My dream garage:
RS6, allroad (for the wife), R32 & Turbo-S NB (for the kids, ha ha ha).
My current garage:
'01 GTI (mine), '03 GLI (fiance), '04 R32 #1 Deposit (have you seen that Toys R Us commercial a while back with the kid playing with his rain check? That is how I feel "I love you #1 Deposit!!"


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: A litttle fun in pshop with the rs6 (sciroccopunk)*

i tink they should stick to 4 door, unless it looks like bmw's new 6 series


----------

